# Any Specialized dealers that will throw in BG fit with bike purchase?



## zuuds (Nov 23, 2009)

ideally on the peninsula?


----------



## matyekim (Nov 5, 2010)

Tried mikesbikes?

Not sure if they do a free with purchase though. Don't see it on their website


----------



## HIPCHIP (Apr 23, 2009)

Bit of a drive, but check with Ken's Bike and Ski in Davis


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

if the extended fitting is included in the price of the bike, you'll be paying more for the bike compared to buying it somewhere else 

nothing's free

I do like my local mike's bikes chain though, they do a quick fit with purchase but it's not the full specialized BG fit.


----------



## chaosbarbie (Nov 15, 2010)

I was in Mike's in San Rafael recently, and they told me that if I chose to purchase a bike and upgrade to a BG Fit, they would take $60 off the price of the BG Fit (the value of a standard fit).

It's a pretty sweet deal, considering their prices on some of the bikes.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

mike's bike is pretty good.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm obviously pretty biased on this topic, but with some of the big S bikes going for $5-7K+ off the floor, I don't know why anyone would buy one without getting the best damn head-to-toe fit they offered included with the purchase. 

I think consumers just take mediocre service as a given in a bike shop. If you are buying a $800 bike, fine, a 15-20 minute fit seems reasonable. But north of $4K? You better get 1-2 hours of time & attention in the fitting process and a bike spec'd for you. Just my $0.02...


----------

